# IUI after IVF



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi I posted this question before but unfortunately didn't get any responses; this board seems a bit busier now though so am more  hopeful this time. I'm just wondering if anyone has had, or knows someone who has, had IUI after IVF. I've had two unsuccessful IVF treatments on NHS, because there was a bit of a  shambles with the service restructure though e never had IUI. Clinic are, I think, trying to discourage me as chance is less than 2%. I really appreciate that I'm lucky to have had NHS funding and don't want to take the Mick but want the treatment if it's available so just want to see if anyone has success doing things the other way around?xx


----------



## jennifer86 (May 29, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's different in different parts of the country (as so many things around fertility treatments seem to be) but in my area you definitely can't have NHS-funded IUI if you've already had IVF - They were very definite about this during our consultations, which is why we're starting with IUI although IVF would actually be the recommended treatment - Don't want to miss out on the opportunity for anything which might help. If you are wanting to pay for it privately that is presumably different (and it's certainly a lot cheaper than IVF) but the success rates of each might mean you're better off saving up and going for IVF. I would certainly double check with your clinic, though, as the rules might be different elsewhere.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

The NHS operates a hierarchy re fert treatment - stepping up from minimal intervention to full on ivf etc. 
As such if have side stepped ovulation drugs and iui then you are already at the top of the NHS treatment chain. 
As a result you're unlikely to be able to have IUI for free now. 
Whether is a good idea is down to a consultant to answer, but IMO 2% is quite a low potential success rate. Though you dont say what your fert issues are....  
Best looking at private clinics and having some consul


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for replying both. We have unexplained fertility, or if there is an issue in some way it certainly hasn't been shared with us. Our NHS clinic have said that I can still have the treatment S we would have had it two years ago if not for them closing the clinic. I think because of those circumstances they are honouring treatment (although if I actually proceeded to ask for it it may well be different!). It was the Consultant who said he felt we had a very low chance and said that IVF is best. Since then I've read around so more though and am trying to weigh up info that suggests that increasing drug doses for a second IVF cycle is often counterproductive (as it was in my case). I think I'm kind of in the reverse position as you jennifer86 in as far as I just want to try anything. Just wondered if anyone had ever done it the other way round.


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
Ive done it the other way round but my husband has OATS so the sperm don't swim at all. When we found out we were told there was no chance of a natural conception. Ive had all the tests and no problem was found. 
We did first ICSI that didn't work then a FET that gave us a daughter. We then did fresh ICSI cycle again when daughter was 9 months and that failed and then we did a FET that also failed. At this point we didn't want to do any more treatment so we elected for sperm donor. The clinic weren't keen so I found a private donor and we did AI ourselves. Im now 8 weeks pregnant from the 2nd month of tying.

Im of the opinion that anything is worth a shot as long as your trying every month and as you can use your husbands sperm maybe you could pay privately for IUI whilst waiting for more NHS treatment.


----------

